# Using Motronic ECU with CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system!



## martino_ (Feb 10, 2006)

Is there something wrong with using a Motronic ECU on a CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system?
I am running this set-up on my MK2 2L 16V and I am not sure if it is correct!
I am asking because I am having weird idle issues...
Thanks for your help


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Using Motronic ECU with CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system! (martino_)*

you mean motronic ecu in place of cis-e (ke-jet)?
is the motronic supposed to handle ignition by itself as opposed to using a knock box?
is 16v cis-e centered around 5ma, vs cis-motronic is supposed to be centered around 0ma?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Using Motronic ECU with CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system! (martino_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martino_* »_
Is there something wrong with using a Motronic ECU on a CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system?
I am running this set-up on my MK2 2L 16V and I am not sure if it is correct!


Think you're going to have to clear this up some. The 2L 16v in a MK2 would be using Motronic to begin with. The pins between the CIS-e and the Motronic are not the same so you could not just switch them one to the other. Would it be possible to run the fuel on basic K-Jet and the ignition on Motronic, I guess it could be done. So, just what's the deal?


----------



## martino_ (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Using Motronic ECU with CIS K-Jetronic fuel injection system! (WaterWheels)*

OK, let's try to clear this up!
*ECU :*
Bosch Motronic
0261200858
8A0907404CC
*Fuel injection system :*
CIS
K-Jetronic
*Car :*
MK2 GTI 2L 16V
*The ECU number part correspond :*
Corrado 2L 16V (9A)
Passat 2L 16V (9A)
My concern is about using the correct ECU.
Previous owner may had swapped the ECU...
Thanks to both of you!




_Modified by martino_ at 7:55 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ok, first off, if you were running K-jet (AKA: CIS-E), the Motronic ECU would not fit the wiring harness.


----------



## martino_ (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

OK, I was just a bit wrong about the fuel injection system.
Actualy I am running *KE-Jetronic*
This is what the system looks like :








In that case, the Motronic ECU fits the wiring harness.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (martino_)*

No, the Motronic version of CIS and the KE version have different pin configurations and the boxes can't be interchanged. KE-Jetronic versions have a seperate ignition control box while the Motronic ones have fuel and ignition in one box. I can not compare the numbers you posted from here, but if they are the same as used in the models you listed then it is Motronic and the control box should work OK on your engine.
I would first look into the ISV or throttle switches for the idle problem, what ever it is.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (martino_)*

There are a number of incompatibilities between the Motronic and a KE-Jet system.
If you plugged the Motronic in then the car must have come with or had the Motronic wiring harness swapped in as well. Some of the different and incompatible parts between the systems include the coil, DPR and ISV. The Motronic also needs the ignition impulse sender, not part of the KE-Jet ignition. 
There are several Motronic ECU versions, however I dont know which Bosch number is for which application but the VW part with the CC variant is used on some 9A equipped Golf and Passats.


_Modified by wclark at 1:02 PM 7-21-2009_


----------

